# Closet Furry?



## Kai-Hasukami (Jan 6, 2013)

so how many of you have actually told your parents/friends/anyone in real life about you being a furry? 
what was their reaction? are they okay with it?

i myself havent told anyone except for my internet friends ect, i just think telling irl friends would make shit weird.


----------



## Ozriel (Jan 6, 2013)

I told a few friends and they shunned me. I told my family and they chained me in the basement and proceeded to hose me down with cold water. :V


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 6, 2013)

There's already a thread for this somewhere, but I suspect it is old. It had a poll though.

I have not told my parents or friends. I don't think they would want to know.
I once told a partner and I told a couple of friends who I found out were furries too. Responses were okay.


----------



## Aetius (Jan 6, 2013)

They fursecuted me.

:' (


----------



## Machine (Jan 6, 2013)

[During lunch hour in high school]
Me: Are you familiar with the furry fandom?
Friend: Isn't that where people dress up as animals and fuck?
Me: Sounds accurate.
Friend: Oh, wasn't that one of the parts of an episode of _1000 Ways to Die_?
Me: LOL yeah he got eaten by a bear.
Friend: LOL.


----------



## Zenia (Jan 6, 2013)

http://forums.furaffinity.net/threa...YOU-DON-T-HAVE-TO-quot-COME-OUT-quot-AS-FURRY!

Here ya go.


----------



## Vukasin (Jan 6, 2013)

Only some of my friends know. I don't really go around telling people I'm furry.


----------



## Saga (Jan 6, 2013)

This thread is bad and you should feel bad


----------



## BouncyOtter (Jan 6, 2013)

No...


----------



## Tableside6 (Jan 6, 2013)

I've only told two friends and a peer group in school. My friends knew what a furry was and they said they didn't care and how I was making a big deal about it. However, I told one of them the fetishes I had. At first, he was like, "WTF does that mean...(I tell him what it means)...WTF! That's just weird." And then he told me he didn't care.

The peer group didn't know what a furry was. I told them and they said I was brave to say that. Then I got a group hug from everyone there where I almost died from not being able to breathe.


----------



## Ricky (Jan 6, 2013)

What the hell is with all these threads today?

...must be a full moon or something :roll:


----------



## Aetius (Jan 6, 2013)

Ricky said:


> What the hell is with all these threads today?
> 
> ...must be a full moon or something :roll:



Another exodus of people from Sofurry like last year?


----------



## Machine (Jan 6, 2013)

Ricky said:


> What the hell is with all these threads today?
> 
> ...must be a full moon or something :roll:


Aroooooooo?


----------



## NekoOtome (Jan 6, 2013)

My brother is one of those "Yiff in Hell" kind of people, and my father reacted mostly with utter confusion, having only seen the weird fetishes part of the fandom, so they know but I just kinda leave the subject alone. Besides them, I'm fairly casual about being a furry around friends. I even got my friend into the fandom before she went batshit on me.


----------



## Saga (Jan 6, 2013)

Aetius said:


> Another exodus of people from Sofurry like last year?


Maybe they're from furocity. That was taken down not too long ago.


----------



## Dokid (Jan 6, 2013)

Most of my friends know. So does my boyfriend. So do my parents.

None of them care. I didn't tell them. They actually asked me.

So it's all good and I rather have them not care than have an opinion about it.


----------



## Black Ice (Jan 6, 2013)

For me there's really nothing to come out with. My parents are too out of touch and technologically challenged to know what a furry is. If they ever saw me drawing an anthro or something they would just be deer-in-the-headlight impressed like they always are whenever I draw something and then go back to drinking beer and watching TV. 

I guess if I actually wore ears and a tail they might think its a bit juvinile, but from the time I was 12 my parents have pretty much let me live my life how I want to, even if they objected to parts of it. 

My friends are a different story...


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Jan 6, 2013)

I've told my bro and my bestie. They are ok with it I think but of course its just not their thing. 

It does go with the onrunning joke I have with them that I enjoy the wierdest crap so nothing really changed. 

My parents aren't really interested in art other than bird statues and nic-naks and have no idea what a furry is. They just think I like cartoons. XD


----------



## PsychicOtter (Jan 6, 2013)

I haven't because I'm new to this, and I don't really feel the need to.  But if someone asked I don't think I'd have any problem telling.


----------



## Ozriel (Jan 6, 2013)

Aetius said:


> Another exodus of people from Sofurry like last year?



I am going to assume this as well.


----------



## NightWolf20 (Jan 6, 2013)

PsychicOtter said:


> I haven't because I'm new to this, and I don't really feel the need to.  But if someone asked I don't think I'd have any problem telling.



Same here. "Closet furry" doesn't even make sense to me.


----------



## Fox_720B (Jan 6, 2013)

Several of my closest friends, as well as my sister, are furries, (one also identifies as otherkin, another therian). So that helps. But as far as telling people outside the fandom about it, I tried with two different people and realized it probably wasn't a good idea. One responded with "isn't that some kind of weird fetish?" and the other with "Kinda weird that your friends would want you to join in with their sexual stuff". In both cases I explained what being a furry was actually about to me, but realized that the stigma associated with the term would probably be more trouble than it was worth to continue to keep explaining away to the uninformed. Plus, those same people will likely continue to believe whatever they want to, regardless of how you explain it to them. 

So now, if asked, I'll talk about what it means to me. But I'm not going to broadcast it outside of the fandom. It's only logical.


----------



## kandren (Jan 6, 2013)

everyone i have told didn't have a clue what a furry is, and i wear a tail and ears to school so i have a lot of people asking why i do. after i tell them "a furry is a fan of cartoon animals, and we dress up as one for fun." they usually get confused.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jan 6, 2013)

Everyone knows and supports me and or doesn't care.  As in support me I mean they dont mind asking questions or get freaked out when I say weird shit.  

My dad is a Trekkie and my mom is into sci fi.  So they don't really care.  Hell my mom loaned me money for my fursuit and made my tail.


----------



## Toshabi (Jan 7, 2013)

My neighbor admitted to me that he was a furry.



I shot him dead.


----------



## Tiamat (Jan 7, 2013)

My dog told me that he wanted to get a job and drive a car and have a last name.

I ate him.


----------



## goth gangster (Jan 7, 2013)

well no.... im like i just have a mask o.o thats furry


and has a tail




.....


and her own personality.   because my mom would be like WAIT SO THAT MEANS YOU WANT TO FUCK ANIMALS?!?!!? -____-


----------



## Tiamat (Jan 7, 2013)

Toshabi said:


> My neighbor admitted to me that he was a furry.
> 
> 
> 
> I shot him dead.



I found the clip of Toshabi and his neighbor!

[yt]M0VHivRJEOM[/yt]


----------



## Ranguvar (Jan 7, 2013)

goth gangster said:


> because my mom would be like WAIT SO THAT MEANS YOU WANT TO FUCK ANIMALS?!?!!? -____-


Well do you?


----------



## Dreaming (Jan 7, 2013)

Tried telling my mom in '09 but she didn't know what the fuck I was talking about (Furry fandom isn't really very well known outside of North America), I explained what it was to my sister too but I suspect she didn't give enough of a shit to remember


----------



## Deetz_Meerkat (Jan 7, 2013)

More or less everyone knows I'm a furry except my grandparents, mostly because they're very... "If it doesn't make money or teach you a trade it's not anything you need to do or care about" minded.


----------



## Harbinger (Jan 7, 2013)

Nope never told anyone, and i dont plan to. Its not something anyone needs to know, if they did they are only going to have some not accurate interpretation of the whole thing think of me differently. There isnt any point in telling anyone.


----------



## rapid 99 (Jan 7, 2013)

Why does everyone feel the need to explain to all their friends and family they are a furry?!

Also to the poster who claimed they told their friends their fetishes; WHY?!


----------



## Ricky (Jan 7, 2013)

rapid 99 said:


> Why does everyone feel the need to explain to all their friends and family they are a furry?!
> 
> Also to the poster who claimed they told their friends their fetishes; WHY?!



www.aspie.com


----------



## DrewlyYours (Jan 7, 2013)

I have yet to tell any of my friends or family about my furry hobby. But one day I was chilling with a couple friends, talking about woomerns and what not and I'm not sure how it came up but one of my friends said something about furry, looked at me then asked you're a furry, right? The other friend asked what a furry was and the first replied "they're people that like to dress as animals and have sex". There was a laugh among us 3 and then the subject changed. I'm sure he was trying to goad me into debunking his explanation while "outing" myself but I know his game. I know it well. Keep it secret, keep it safe.


----------



## Dokid (Jan 7, 2013)

rapid 99 said:


> Why does everyone feel the need to explain to all their friends and family they are a furry?!
> 
> Also to the poster who claimed they told their friends their fetishes; WHY?!



I honestly don't know. But I mean. It's like saying " I'm an avid train collector" or some other hobby. 

so I mean it sometimes comes up in a conversation when people ask what you like to do. It also helps explain the whole why I like to make costumes.


----------



## Tigercougar (Jan 7, 2013)

rapid 99 said:


> Why does everyone feel the need to explain to all their friends and family they are a furry?!
> 
> Also to the poster who claimed they told their friends their fetishes; WHY?!



The ones who care are the lifestylers.


----------



## powderhound (Jan 7, 2013)

As has been stated before furry means different things for different people. For some its a constructive hobby and for others it's not. Frankly it's not what most people would consider 'normal.' Unless its an integrated part of your outward daily life I see no reason to bring it up with people. I sort of think it would social and professional suicide.


----------



## benignBiotic (Jan 7, 2013)

Tigercougar said:


> The ones who care are the lifestylers.


Nah I'm with Dokid. I want my closest irl friends to know I'm a furry because furry things are some of my big hobbies. I want my friends to know what I do just like I want to know what they do, see?

My closest friends know I'm a furry and because they are internet savvy they are ok with it. They know I'm not one of the dirty, obnoxious, or nieve furs. They joke about me all the time. Whenever I pick anything animal related they're like "There he goes doing his furry thing." The key is not making a big deal out of it. If 'coming out' is a big deal to you it will probably put normal people off.



> None of them care. I didn't tell them. They actually asked me.


What/how did the ask? I'm curious.


----------



## Dokid (Jan 7, 2013)

benignBiotic said:


> What/how did the ask? I'm curious.


Oh well I just do my own thing and of course being my friends they just asked "oh hey. Why do you like drawing animals/making costumes/people animals/etc."  And I explain that I just really like doing this and it makes me happy. Of course if they question more I just say "well yeah I guess you can call me a furry. You know. Those people on the internet who like this kind of stuff"They usually just accept it. Some of my more internet savvy friends poke fun at me once in a while. But they really think it's cool and fun and often volunteer to help me make things or wear them.For family members they want to know why. Being my family and all. And my SO wanted to know because he has a friend, who made an awesome mewtwo costume, is one as well. All in all it just came out in normal conversation. I don't just randomly bring it up.


----------



## Zydrate Junkie (Jan 7, 2013)

Do people really feel the need to tell people? I've never really felt that it was such an important topic to bring up.


----------



## Tableside6 (Jan 7, 2013)

Zydrate Junkie said:


> Do people really feel the need to tell people? I've never really felt that it was such an important topic to bring up.



Some people have this as a secret just bottled up and it's just ready to burst.


----------



## benignBiotic (Jan 7, 2013)

Zydrate Junkie said:


> Do people really feel the need to tell people? I've never really felt that it was such an important topic to bring up.


It's really not an_ important_ topic to bring up. Like I said above I'd rather tell my closest friends, at least, because furry is a hobby of mine. Just like if I were really into wrestling or something I would tell them. I also prefer to be honest and if I come right out and tell them "Yah I'm a furry, whatever." there won't be any awkwardness later on.


----------



## badlands (Jan 7, 2013)

my best friend's favorite hobby is trolling furries on YouTube, sometimes i do think about telling him to see his reaction...


----------



## RadioactiveRedFox (Jan 7, 2013)

badlands said:


> my best friend's favorite hobby is trolling furries on YouTube, sometimes i do think about telling him to see his reaction...



Ha, bet it would be priceless.


----------



## Avlenna (Jan 7, 2013)

I've told a few friends, but none of my family.  My friends all saw it coming, so they don't mind at all.  My most recent ex is also a furry, so of course he doesn't give a shit.


----------



## LemonJayde (Jan 7, 2013)

Kai-Hasukami said:


> so how many of you have actually told your parents/friends/anyone in real life about you being a furry?
> what was their reaction? are they okay with it?


I don't directly tell them, but they know I'm a weird-ass animal freak :v


----------



## Tiives (Jan 7, 2013)

I don't think the term "Furry closet" is appropriate, as being a furry is not a sexuality.
However, if you are asking if people know that I am a furry... It is not a secret. Some people do know that I like anthropomorphic animals, but they don't know what a furry is, because as said before, it is not a known hobby outside North America.



Fallowfox said:


> There's already a thread for this somewhere, but I suspect it is old. It had a poll though.


Here it is. The last post is from 4 months ago.


----------



## Razorscab (Jan 7, 2013)

I've only mentioned it to close friends that I know would be mature about it. My parents don't know what furries are and my boyfriend is one too so they really don't care too much.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jan 7, 2013)

rapid 99 said:


> Why does everyone feel the need to explain to all their friends and family they are a furry?!
> 
> Also to the poster who claimed they told their friends their fetishes; WHY?!


Because I don't feel the need to hide my interests from anyone.  Besides I like to have my furry art on my walls, and if you assume porn, your an idiot.


----------



## Tableside6 (Jan 7, 2013)

rapid 99 said:


> Also to the poster who claimed they told their friends their fetishes; WHY?!



That was me. I only told one friend and I felt the need to get it out of my system. It was more of a relief that my friend didn't care if I had fetishes.


----------



## Toshabi (Jan 7, 2013)

Tableside6 said:


> That was me. I only told one friend and I felt the need to get it out of my system. It was more of a relief that my friend didn't care if I had fetishes.




Hey buddy! Let me tell you about my sexual obsessions and fantasies!      


Why the fuck would you need to let anyone know about this other than your significant other?


----------



## Distorted (Jan 7, 2013)

My family and friends are confused as to whether I am or not. I'm mighty ambiguous about these sort of things. 

I scared my mother one time when my tail fell out of my closet. She thought there was an animal in there. So in a way, it kinda came out of the closet. (God forbid the day they go through my computer. Oh dear lord...)


----------



## rapid 99 (Jan 8, 2013)

d.batty said:


> Because I don't feel the need to hide my interests from anyone.  Besides I like to have my furry art on my walls, and if you assume porn, your an idiot.


You're*


----------



## Tableside6 (Jan 8, 2013)

Toshabi said:


> Why the fuck would you need to let anyone know about this other than your significant other?



Because I felt like it. Plain and simple.


----------



## Rheumatism (Jan 8, 2013)

d.batty said:


> Because I don't feel the need to hide my interests from anyone.  Besides I like to have my furry art on my walls, and if you assume porn, your an idiot.


I wanna see this furry art.


----------



## Retro (Jan 8, 2013)

A few friends of mine know, but that's about it.


----------



## Recel (Jan 8, 2013)

Toshabi said:


> Why the fuck would you need to let anyone know about this other than your significant other?



To grab them while they are in a stunned, disoriented state, drag them upstairs and get all furry on them? 

And why even tell your significant other, when finding out is more fun! Imagine how sexy it is when you walk in that door, look at her/him with lustful eyes. Just standing there in your diaper and say "goo-goo-ga-ga" with a wink! No man or women could possibly resist such charms!

:V


----------



## Retro (Jan 8, 2013)

Recel said:


> To grab them while they are in a stunned, disoriented state, drag them upstairs and get all furry on them?
> 
> And why even tell your significant other, when finding out is more fun! Imagine how sexy it is when you walk in that door, look at her/him with lustful eyes. Just standing there in your diaper and say "goo-goo-ga-ga" with a wink! No man or women could possibly resist such charms!
> 
> :V



It's even sexier to shit all over them and give them a golden shower!


----------



## Machine (Jan 8, 2013)

Retro said:


> It's even sexier to shit all over them and give them a golden shower!


Puke on them afterwards for good measure.


----------



## Dokid (Jan 8, 2013)

Tableside6 said:


> That was me. I only told one friend and I felt the need to get it out of my system. It was more of a relief that my friend didn't care if I had fetishes.



But...Honestly why would you need relief from that? The only other person who might want (not need) is your significant other.



rapid 99 said:


> You're*



Don't spam up threads with nonsense. D:

Seriously. Unless the poster is responding with even worse nonsense don't do the whole youtube style commments.


----------



## Toshabi (Jan 8, 2013)

Tableside6 said:


> Because I felt like it. Plain and simple.



That makes you pretty fucking creepy. Plain and simple. 

If any of my friends walked up to me and started going on about their sexual obsessions in the manner you did, I'd question my choice in friends and file for a restraining order to prevent the rape you'll most likely commit on him. Goes to show why you're in this fandom, you hideous, vile cur.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 8, 2013)

I discovered one of my friends was a sadomasochist because they felt the need to tell people. It doesn't bother me. If they felt the need to tell people I'm glad it resolved their uneasiness or expectation of rejection. I suspect such people just want reaffirmation of freindship inspite of exotic personal qualities.
 I don't see much of them now unfortunately because they study different subjects to me.


----------



## benignBiotic (Jan 8, 2013)

NEvermind. Woops


----------



## Toshabi (Jan 8, 2013)

Fallowfox said:


> I discovered one of my friends was a sadomasochist because they felt the need to tell people. It doesn't bother me. If they felt the need to tell people I'm glad it resolved their uneasiness or expectation of rejection. I suspect such people just want reaffirmation of freindship inspite of exotic personal qualities.
> I don't see much of them now unfortunately because they study different subjects to me.



Boy how stupid is this.



Hay Frank! I got a fetish where i like to shove a hose up someone's ass and inflate em till their body expands!

Hay mom! I like eating shit. It's kind of my fetish!

Hay dad. I let those bees sting my ass. It's kind of my fetish

Boy that felt good to get off my chest!


The only reason why anyone would tell anyone else about their fetishes (other than maybe a significant other) is simply to force  to acknowledge that they indeed have a fucking stupid fetish because they are that consumed by their sexual obsession due to weak mindedness. These are the same people you see making threads about "who has ticklish paws x3" or "who wikes to have big tummy O.O" along with them being the same kind of creep who add people on messengers based on species they want to cyber rape.


These people don't blurt out their fetishes just because they want to affirm the strength of their friendship, they just want fucked up sex and attention.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 8, 2013)

Toshabi said:


> Boy how stupid is this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think it's pretty innocuous, at least in the instance I was describing. Until I found out they were I had previously made hyperbolic assumptions about sadomasochists, so it ended up being a valid challenge to my views and a cause for reassment.


----------



## Toshabi (Jan 8, 2013)

Fallowfox said:


> I think it's pretty innocuous, at least in the instance I was describing. Until I found out they were I had previously made hyperbolic assumptions about sadomasochists, so it ended up being a valid challenge to my views and a cause for reassment.



Discussing sexual affairs is such an important topic to have with friends. I really need to know what they get off to so I can imagine what their sex life is like.




Then again, you're a furry.


----------



## benignBiotic (Jan 8, 2013)

Fallowfox said:


> so it ended up being a valid challenge to my views and a cause for reassment.


#Why Fallowfox is a cool guy. Could have called him names or stopped being his friend, but instead used the opportunity to learn and grow


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 8, 2013)

Toshabi said:


> Discussing sexual affairs is such an important topic to have with friends. I really need to know what they get off to so I can imagine what their sex life is like.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes, that explains it.


----------



## Rheumatism (Jan 8, 2013)

Toshabi said:


> along with them being the same kind of creep who add people on messengers based on species they want to cyber rape.


Never thought of that.  What a great idea.


----------



## RadioactiveRedFox (Jan 8, 2013)

benignBiotic said:


> #Why Fallowfox is a cool guy. Could have called him names or stopped being his friend, but instead used the opportunity to learn and grow



The world needs more like him.


----------



## Toshabi (Jan 8, 2013)

Fallowfox said:


> Yes, that explains it.



Sometimes, the answers are just that simple.


----------



## Kazooie (Jan 8, 2013)

Toshabi said:


> Discussing sexual affairs is such an important topic to have with friends. I really need to know what they get off to so I can imagine what their sex life is like.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your insecurity regarding sexuality is adorable~


----------



## Symlus (Jan 8, 2013)

Told mom. Her reaction was akin to: "Well, you have your cup of tea, I have my own." 
Left the discussion at that.

Friends knew, accepted, and proceeded to not give a crap.


----------



## Tableside6 (Jan 8, 2013)

Toshabi said:


> That makes you pretty fucking creepy. Plain and simple.
> 
> If any of my friends walked up to me and started going on about their sexual obsessions in the manner you did, I'd question my choice in friends and file for a restraining order to prevent the rape you'll most likely commit on him. Goes to show why you're in this fandom, you hideous, vile cur.



Thanks for the insult.
Also my friend that I told was curious about it. It's not like if I walked up to him and said, "HEY, Do YOU WANT TO KNOW WHAT I MASTURBATE TO????" That would be weird and embaressing.


----------



## Toshabi (Jan 8, 2013)

Kazooie said:


> Your insecurity regarding sexuality is adorable~



Sexuality =/= fetishes


Besides, no one is arguing the idea of having a fetish here.

Read up on the basics first than get on my level.





Tableside6 said:


> Thanks for the insult.
> Also my friend that I told was curious about it. It's not like if I walked up to him and said, "HEY, Do YOU WANT TO KNOW WHAT I MASTURBATE TO????" That would be weird and embaressing.



That one was for free.


If that's the case, you're still weird for telling him and he's more weird for wanting to know. I'd watch your ass if I were you, unless you're into that sort of thing.


----------



## Tableside6 (Jan 8, 2013)

Toshabi said:


> I'd watch your ass if I were you, unless you're into that sort of thing.



No, I'm not into that. Yes, I'm weird.


----------



## Saga (Jan 8, 2013)

Tableside6 said:


> Thanks for the insult.
> Also my friend that I told was curious about it. It's not like if I walked up to him and said, "HEY, Do YOU WANT TO KNOW WHAT I MASTURBATE TO????" That would be weird and embaressing.




It's Toshabi. He's usually doesn't mean 90% of the stuff he says. :V


----------



## Tableside6 (Jan 8, 2013)

Saga said:


> It's Toshabi. He's usually doesn't mean 90% of the stuff he says. :V



I know.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jan 8, 2013)

rapid 99 said:


> You're*


Fuk off I don't care.


----------



## Toshabi (Jan 8, 2013)

Saga said:


> It's Toshabi. He's usually doesn't mean 90% of the stuff he says. :V



When I'm talking to tableside, I tell no jokes. I'm just giving him the digital bitch slaps that his parents obviously aren't giving him IRL to hopefully save his soul from furfaggotry. 



d.batty said:


> Fuk off I don't care.



You need a comma. It should read as


"Fuck off, I don't care."


You can even throw in a period and make it into two sentences;


"Fuck off. I don't care."


Either way is acceptable. Learn up before you fuck up [again].


----------



## Machine (Jan 8, 2013)

This page got violent.


----------



## Tableside6 (Jan 8, 2013)

Toshabi said:


> When I'm talking to tableside, I tell no jokes. I'm just giving him the digital bitch slaps that his parents obviously aren't giving him IRL to hopefully save his soul from furfaggotry.



Well those digital slaps hurt here (points at laptop).


----------



## Toshabi (Jan 8, 2013)

Tableside6 said:


> Well those digital slaps hurt here (points at laptop).



Thanks for the clarification.


----------



## thebronychip (Jan 8, 2013)

Kai-Hasukami said:


> so how many of you have actually told your parents/friends/anyone in real life about you being a furry?
> what was their reaction? are they okay with it?
> 
> i myself havent told anyone except for my internet friends ect, i just think telling irl friends would make shit weird.



i was derping around on my ipod and my friend saw my furry background and said "You're such a furry"
i said i know and then he said 
"it's ok cause im a furry too"
im not sure if he was serious or trolling though :/


----------



## Ranguvar (Jan 8, 2013)

thebronychip said:


> i was derping around on my ipod and my friend saw my furry background and said "You're such a furry"
> i said i know and then he said
> "it's ok cause im a furry too"
> im not sure if he was serious or trolling though :/


A most entertaining tale brethren.


----------



## Retro (Jan 8, 2013)

thebronychip said:


> i was derping around on my ipod and my friend saw my furry background and said "You're such a furry"
> i said i know and then he said
> "it's ok cause im a furry too"
> im not sure if he was serious or trolling though :/



Your lack of grammar disturbs me.


----------



## thebronychip (Jan 8, 2013)

Retro said:


> Your lack of grammar disturbs me.


my purposeful lack of grammar disturbs me.


----------



## Toshabi (Jan 8, 2013)

Retro said:


> Your lack of grammar disturbs me.




My little Pony needs an episode on using proper English. That'd fix a lot of the forum's grammar problems.


----------



## thebronychip (Jan 8, 2013)

Toshabi said:


> My little Pony needs an episode on using proper English. That'd fix a lot of the forum's grammar problems.


This is a very good idea o:


----------



## Day Coydog (Jan 8, 2013)

Toshabi said:


> My little Pony needs an episode on using proper English. That'd fix a lot of the forum's grammar problems.


How could that be tied in with friendship, though?  May be if Derpy starts getting made fun of, then Twilight sends a letter stating that if you don't use good grammar you will be lynched.  :V

I couldn't really help people finding out I was a furry 'cuz I was making my suit (and still am) in school, the kids in art asked, so I told them, and then everybody else miraculously found out.  My family knew because my mom is the one who bought the supplies, and my family took me being a furry a lot better than me being an atheist, those damn kids always blaring their religious programs and wearing their pants on the ground... What?

But I don't really care who knows, 'cuz FUQ DA PO-LICE.


----------



## Kai-Hasukami (Jan 9, 2013)

Machine said:


> This page got violent.


*shrugs* not what i intended XD


----------



## Kai-Hasukami (Jan 9, 2013)

thebronychip said:


> i was derping around on my ipod and my friend saw my furry background and said "You're such a furry"
> i said i know and then he said
> "it's ok cause im a furry too"
> im not sure if he was serious or trolling though :/



you should probably casually use some furry terms around him and see if he knows what youre talking about. nothing to lose really


----------



## Heliophobic (Jan 9, 2013)

Well I told my friend and some shiteating Redditor that now thinks I'm a dogfucker. My family just sort of assumed I was since they always see be on this site.


----------



## thebronychip (Jan 9, 2013)

Kai-Hasukami said:


> you should probably casually use some furry terms around him and see if he knows what youre talking about. nothing to lose really


i might just have to do this


----------



## Retro (Jan 9, 2013)

Toshabi said:


> My little Pony needs an episode on using proper English. That'd fix a lot of the forum's grammar problems.


This is a great idea, especially since there's quite a few bronies who can't use apostrophes or capitalize.


----------



## Riho (Jan 9, 2013)

When I was young furry lad, I went to an art store to pick up some supplies, and the guy asked what I was going to draw. I said: "They are called furries!" The guy literally pulled out this huge klaxon horn, blew it, and screamed out "FURFAG! FURFAG!" Believe me, I am one hell of a closet furry now.


----------



## Calemeyr (Jan 9, 2013)

I haven't told anyone because I don't want to associate with the fandom, as it creeps me out. Like the output (when it isn't fetish or misanthropic soapbox oriented), really don't like the hugbox or general "internet person"/social ineptness of some people.


----------



## Em1l (Jan 9, 2013)

Pretty much the same as what other people have said; No, I have not told anyone, why the hell would I want to discuss my personal interests with people I know?


----------



## derekwolff (Jan 12, 2013)

I told my parents forever ago. I tell friends from time to time, but it really doesn't matter much.


----------



## reecewarren (Mar 8, 2013)

my family found me on furry sites that was werid for a few days but was ok with it after then and my school friends are furrys any ways so all good              yay!!!


----------



## Joey (Mar 8, 2013)

It's not something you "admit" to people. It's not a label you're stuck with or something you need to openly identify with.

Nobody needs to know about my weird little hobby except my closest friends.


----------



## Mikhal18 (Mar 8, 2013)

As for me, I really don't know. Part of me is (I don't feel comfortable in even asking someone "Hey do you know what furries are?" because I'm almost 100% certain that no one I know knows what furries are), but part of me is not (saying so because I have no problem in liking what I like, just like I have no problem on not having a "fixed" sexual orientation as well.), but I'd say I've never been totally in the Closet (if there is a closet for this). Nobody knows my tendencies or orientations, no one knows my tastes. And I feel good like this. I don't believe I am forced to tell anyone.

"Being in a Closet" means that you are afraid of telling people what you are, but, yet again, one's not obliged to do so. I'm not straight, nor gay. But I don't start running wild in the street shouting "I LIEKZ FURRY ANIMALS". Although I've witnessed scenes with people constantly shoving others' in their faces on how Gay/hetero/lesbio/bi-o they are. Now that I don't agree.

Imo. It's okay to have whatever tastes one has, but be moderate: not shoving them down someone else's throats, nor be afraid to be what you are. 

(re-reading this, it sounds so f'n confusing now ._.)


----------



## Sar (Mar 8, 2013)

I'll just leave this here as a gentle reminder to you all.


----------



## Outcast (Mar 8, 2013)

Alex The Lemur said:


> It's not something you "admit" to people. It's not a label you're stuck with or something you need to openly identify with.
> 
> Nobody needs to know about my weird little hobby except my *closet* friends.



Fixed that for ya. :V


----------



## Krieger (Mar 8, 2013)

As far as I am concerned, nobody that I know or go to school with is a furry, which is pretty disappointing... 
If people could only learn to stop being judgmental and be accepting (its not like we are doing anything wrong) it would be a hell of a lot easier to be able to talk to people about it.


----------



## JackTail (Mar 8, 2013)

I know a few people around where I live who are Furries, but only through the internet.

I have not (to my knowledge) meet one.

Though due to have 15 of us in 10-15 mile radius I am sure there will be a meet soon


----------



## Golden (Mar 8, 2013)

Coming out as a furry is stupid. period. Talking about and making a big deal over it makes you look like you're ill.


----------



## nonconformist (Mar 9, 2013)

Basically, it shouldn't be a big deal. (I mean, my parents grew up in Soviet Russia, so okay, I don't think they'd understand, but in general.)


----------



## Sar (Mar 10, 2013)

FangTheWolf said:


> As far as I am concerned, nobody that I know or go to school with is a furry, which is pretty disappointing...
> If people could only learn to stop being judgmental and be accepting (its not like we are doing anything wrong) it would be a hell of a lot easier to be able to talk to people about it.



Ever thought about being more optimistic in finding among your already existing friends? :V


----------



## Krieger (Mar 10, 2013)

Do you mean the friends that I already have or the friends on this site?


----------



## Riho (Mar 10, 2013)

I haven't told my parents, and that's basically it.
All of my friends know. 
If they can't accept the fact that I have an affinity for fuzzy anthropomorphic creatures then they aren't very good friends anyway.
I like men, I like women, I like cuddles, if you don't like that than screw you, screw your mom, screw your cat, and screw this Country.


----------



## TheGr8MC (Mar 10, 2013)

My parents know I'm a furry, they just have no idea what a furry is.  They treat it as just another fandom I'm into like Star Wars, anime and steampunk.  Thankfully, I was able to successfully explain to them about how rule 34 exists for everything in existence so if they see any yiffy pictures they'll understand not to judge the entire fandom by that pretense.  My friends all know too, though my furrydom only comes up when it fits the conversation.  I won't go around wearing my mask singing yiff to my lou (though that would be fun to do sometime).


----------



## Dokid (Mar 10, 2013)

TheGr8MC said:


> My parents know I'm a furry, they just have no idea what a furry is.  They treat it as just another fandom I'm into like Star Wars, anime and steampunk.  Thankfully, I was able to successfully explain to them about how rule 34 exists for everything in existence so if they see any yiffy pictures they'll understand not to judge the entire fandom by that pretense.  My friends all know too, though my furrydom only comes up when it fits the conversation.  I won't go around wearing my mask singing yiff to my lou (though that would be fun to do sometime).




......Too much internet language.

anyways no I'm not a "closet furry" why? Because it's a hobby that I enjoy doing and it makes me happy. I don't push it on people but if they ask what I like to do it's just included with the rest of the stuff I like. 

Parents don't care. 

Friends don't care

No one cares and I'm fine with that.


----------



## TheGr8MC (Mar 10, 2013)

Dokid said:


> ......Too much internet language.



I find it ironic someone's saying I'm using too much internet language when I am years behind on all the popular internet terms and memes.  Seriously, I'm the guy in the group who is clueless while everyone around me uses their ROTFL and 4Chan speak.


----------



## Dokid (Mar 10, 2013)

TheGr8MC said:


> I find it ironic someone's saying I'm using too much internet language when I am years behind on all the popular internet terms and memes.  Seriously, I'm the guy in the group who is clueless while everyone around me uses their ROTFL and 4Chan speak.




I was just saying that too much internet language in real life, it just irks me when people do that. Was it really unnecessary to teach people about rule 34 and use the word yiff instead or porn?


----------



## Krieger (Mar 11, 2013)

I feel pretty clueless... What is rule 34?
And I think that it is impressive that you would be able to tell your parents... I come from a long line of soldiers (and I too will join said line shortly) and I know that they would NEVER accept it.


----------



## Mikhal18 (Mar 11, 2013)

@FangtheWolf: I'm sorry for you man. Now that you'll be aware of what Rule 34 is, your life will never be the same.


----------



## Krieger (Mar 11, 2013)

... But I still don't know what it is...


----------



## Car Fox (Mar 11, 2013)

Rule 34: a rule that dictates that if it exists, there is porn of it. It is usually not stated any other way..


----------



## Krieger (Mar 11, 2013)

ah. thanks! :V


----------



## Armaetus (Mar 11, 2013)

You do not need to "come out" as furry! It is a hobby, not a sexuality!

I'm tired of seeing these threads over and over on FAF.. ._.


----------



## Noelle Snow (Mar 12, 2013)

I don't think I'll ever tell my family I'm a furry. They already make fun of me just because I like to watch cartoons. They say it's childish. So yeah, I'm keeping that part of my life to myself.


----------



## Krieger (Mar 12, 2013)

I have to agree with Noelle... I don't really watch cartoons, but my family and friends just wouldn't get it. 
I don't plan on telling anyone that isn't a furry. They are the only ones who understand


----------



## Recel (Mar 12, 2013)

FangTheWolf said:


> I have to agree with Noelle... I don't really watch cartoons, but my family and friends just wouldn't get it.
> I don't plan on telling anyone that isn't a furry. *They are the only ones who understand*



God... no.

Furry isn't some superb life style thing-of-a-bob only inside members can hope to understand. It's just basically a preference. "I like anthros, and sometimes draw them, so I'm a furry." and that's about it as far as healthy thinking goes. People who aren't furrys can and will understand what it is. Maybe not all, but enough of them. If they don't like it, that doesn't mean they don't understand it.


----------



## Fallowfox (Mar 12, 2013)

I don't think 'understand' was meant in the literal fashion 'know what the meaning of this word or phrase is'. 

You _know_ that understand was used in the context of the person, rather than the definition of the activity, but thanks for teaching us what it's literal function is I guess?

It's like saying 'I don't think my family will understand I've decided to leave the pizza business', does not equate to your family literally not having a concept that people can leave the pizza business.


----------



## Recel (Mar 13, 2013)

Fallowfox said:


> I don't think 'understand' was meant in the literal fashion 'know what the meaning of this word or phrase is'.
> 
> You _know_ that understand was used in the context of the person, rather than the definition of the activity, but thanks for teaching us what it's literal function is I guess?
> 
> It's like saying 'I don't think my family will understand I've decided to leave the pizza business', does not equate to your family literally not having a concept that people can leave the pizza business.



Maybe. But the way he wrote it up just keeps reminding me of the people shouting "I'm a furry, and you have no hope of understanding me. Ever! Because you're not a furry.", which directly remind me of the same people, who will yell this to anyone who doesn't like them or the fandom. Thinking anyone who dislikes furrys or the fandom mustn't be able to grasp what it is, or what it means.
You know, the same people who like to use fursecution card so much.


----------



## Troj (Mar 13, 2013)

I think it is fair to say that people may not always be able to understand, empathize with, or relate to one's reasons for liking something, or making a particular choice, or loving a certain person, or what have you. 

That said, it's also important, I think, to not get too melodramatic about how NOBODY UNDERSTANDS YOU, OH WOE! Furry is but one aspect of your life and your self, so if most people can't relate to that, well, then, you'll just have to connect with most people over other things, and try to find fellow furries who share your interest in furrydom.


----------



## Lunah (Mar 13, 2013)

Haven't tried telling my parents ((I am waiting for my suit to come in before I tell them)). I did try to tell my friends a lot of them actually laughed  and questioned my sanity. Some kid overheard me say this and actually said just because I'm going to be wearing a fursuit it's automatically a fetish.. I think only about 2 of my friends somewhat accepted it? Yeah, it was kinda hurtful, but at least I know who my real friends are ^^;


----------



## Troj (Mar 13, 2013)

Oy vey. So, logically, all the employees of Walt Disney World are all FETISHISTS? Ditto:

--Everyone who's ever worn an involved or elaborate Halloween costume?
--Cosplayers?
--The Broadway casts of the Lion King and Cats?
--Hell, most people in theatre, for that matter?
--Various performers?

See, children, cynicism like this doesn't always make you seem cool and smart; on the contrary, it can make you sound even _more_ naive and stupid.

Sorry your peers are dumb, Lunah. 

How did you explain it, if I can ask?


----------

